

Ask HN: Is my list missing some necessary Data Science skills? - swGooF

I am creating a new blog about learning to become a data scientist. I wrote a post about what a data scientist is.  I would love some feedback especially if you think I left out some necessary skills.  Feel free to add feedback here or on the blog.<p>http://datascience101.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/what-is-a-data-scientist/
======
robdoherty2
[http://datascience101.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/what-is-a-
dat...](http://datascience101.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/what-is-a-data-
scientist/)

~~~
swGooF
Thanks for adding the clickable link.

